# South Park: Mac vs PC



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2007)

[yt]Id_kGL3M5Cg[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2007)

Rofl!


----------



## Carol (May 4, 2007)

Rofl!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 5, 2007)

How fun is that?! :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (May 5, 2007)

Just too funny


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2007)

That's great... might have to send that one round the joke list!


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 5, 2007)

Anybody else catch the Mac 'beachball' at the end?


----------



## Kwiter (May 5, 2007)

What a gas!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 5, 2007)

That was great.  Thanks.


----------

